# gto body kit?



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

i was searching around on google and found this gto and was wondering if anyone new what kind of body kit this is:


----------



## motoxgirl419 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd like to know as well...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Could be custom, I've never seen it on a GTO. Looks too much like a Japanese Import to me.


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Could be custom, I've never seen it on a GTO. Looks too much like a Japanese Import to me.


I agree it looks to be of the import type of body kit for honda's and such.


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

It looks like a photoshop to me. Judging by the driver side of the front bumper...the shading is, well, shady.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

That pic is shop'd.

The front fascia and rear spoiler is off an EVO, and the side skirts are off God knows what.


----------

